# cependant / pourtant



## vido

Both mean 'however', but is there any difference in their uses? Are there other words of the same meaning?  Merci d'avance.

*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Agnès E.

Pourtant implique une opposition, me semble-t-il, qui n'existe pas dans cependant.

Je ne mangerai pas de ce gâteau... pourtant, j'aime ça (mais je n'en prendrai pas) !

Je ne mangerai pas de ce gâteau... cependant, je prendrai quand même un dessert (même si ce n'est pas le gâteau).


----------



## Gil

Cependant et Pourtant peuvent tous deux marquer l'opposition et le TLFi  donne beaucoup d'exemples. La différence fondamentale me semble être que _pourtant_  indique la fausseté le ce qui précède ou du moins met en doute sa véracité, emploi qu'on n'attribue pas à _cependant._


----------



## vido

Merci d'explications, mais pouvez-vous donner quelques plus d'examples pour montrer la différence s'il vous plait? Merci d'avance!


----------



## Agnès E.

Une merveilleuse source d'exemples est le Trésor de la langue française :

http://atilf.atilf.fr/

Mais ils sont essentiellement littéraires, et parfois un peu difficiles.


----------



## OlivierG

Je suis d'accord avec tout ce qui a été dit précédemment. 
Mais il y a un autre sens pour "cependant" en littérature : il peut signifier "pendant ce temps". C'est assez rare, mais cela peut toutefois se rencontrer. Je n'ai pas d'exemple en tête mais je peux chercher...
Edit: Oups, je m'aperçois qu'il y a justement de tels exemples sur atilf au chapitre "Exprime la concomitance"


----------



## Gil

OlivierG said:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec tout ce qui a été dit précédemment.
> Mais il y a un autre sens pour "cependant" en littérature : il peut signifier "pendant ce temps". C'est assez rare, mais cela peut toutefois se rencontrer. Je n'ai pas d'exemple en tête mais je peux chercher...


Pas la peine:
1¨ Vx ou littér. Pendant* ce temps, à ce moment. « La Sultane en ce lieu se doit rendre. Je pourrai cependant te parler et l'entendre » (Racine). Loc. conj. (littér.) CEPENDANT QUE : pendant le temps que. Þ alors (que), tandis que. « Cependant que mon mari n'y est pas, je vais faire un tour » (Molière).


----------



## Anne345

"Cependant" et "pourtant" ont le même sens
"Cependant" est employé en registre soutenu et "pourtant" en registre courant.


----------



## OlivierG

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord, Anne.

Dans la phrase :

"Jacques a oublié d'apporter les bougies, cependant il a pensé à acheter le gateau".
La deuxième partie de la phrase nuance la première et sous-entend "il n'a pas tout oublié"

alors que dans :

"Jacques a oublié d'apporter les bougies, pourtant il a pensé à acheter le gateau".
La deuxième partie de la phrase s'oppose à la première et sous-entend "comment a-t-il pu oublier les bougies alors qu'il a acheté le gateau ?"


----------



## Agnès E.

Bien vu, Olivier, c'est ce que j'ai cherché (tout en ayant lamentablement échoué) à exprimer.


----------



## Gil

Galilée aurait-il pu dire "Et cependant elle tourne?"


----------



## Cath.S.

...et Aznavour, « et cependant, je n'aime que toi ! » ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Et Ferrat "cependant, que la montagne est belle..." ?


----------



## vido

Merci à tous!  Il me semble que "cependant" peut être traduit comme "meanwhile" en anglais, oui?

Vos examples ci-dessus sont très utils. *Cependant*, je ferai d'attention comment on emploie ces deux mots ailleurs.


----------



## Cath.S.

vido said:
			
		

> Merci à tous! Il me semble que "cependant" peut être traduit comme "meanwhile" en anglais, oui?
> 
> Vos examples ci-dessus sont très util*e*s. *Cependant*, je ferai d'attention comment on emploie ces deux mots ailleurs.


 
Pendant ce temps = meanwhile

_Cependant _peut être employé dans le sens de _pendant ce temps_, mais le TLFi nous dit que cet usage est littéraire. 
 De plus, toujours dans un registre soutenu, _cependant que = pendant que_


----------



## Anne345

Ce n'est pas moi qui le dis mais des sites de grammaires... 

"Jacques a pensé à acheter le gateau cependant (pourtant, néanmoins, toutefois, mais...) il a oublié d'apporter les bougies". 

Là faites-vous une différence ?


----------



## OlivierG

Oui, absolument, je fais la même différence qu'avec mes phrases d'origine.
"Jacques a pensé à acheter le gateau cependant il a oublié d'apporter les bougies". 
Pour moi, cependant est plus proche de "mais", ou de "mais j'attire votre attention sur le fait que".
alors que dans
"Jacques a pensé à acheter le gateau pourtant il a oublié d'apporter les bougies", le mot "pourtant" signifie "alors que" (comment a-t-il fait pour oublier les bougies alors qu'il a acheté le gateau? Ah, ce Jacques, il n'y en a qu'un comme lui...  )


----------



## elroy

egueule said:
			
		

> Pendant ce temps = meanwhile
> 
> _Cependant _peut être employé dans le sens de _pendant ce temps_, mais le TLFi nous dit que cet usage est littéraire.
> De plus, toujours dans un registre soutenu, _cependant que = pendant que_


 
Je crois que vido voulait dire le sens non-littéraire de "meanwhile."  C'était en fait une très bonne suggestion qui veut dire tout simplement (en ce cas), "il a fait une chose, mais (cependant) il n'a pas fait une autre chose."


----------



## Cath.S.

Je ne connais pas de sens littéraire à _meanwhile_.
Les dictionnaires que j'ai consultés non plus. Pourrais-tu nous éclairer ?


----------



## elroy

egueule said:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas de sens littéraire à _meanwhile_.
> Les dictionnaires que j'ai consultés non plus. Pourrais-tu nous éclairer ?


 
Pardon.  Je voulais dire "littéral."

Le sens littéral: pendant ce temps
Le sens non-littéral: cependant (plus ou moins) 

Je m'excuse de vous avoir confondus.


----------



## Cath.S.

elroy said:
			
		

> Pardon. Je voulais dire "littéral."
> 
> Le sens littéral: pendant ce temps
> Le sens non-littéral: cependant (plus ou moins)
> 
> Je m'excuse de vous avoir confondus *induits en erreur*.


Aaaah, d'accord, comme ça je comprends mieux. 

<hors-sujet utile>Un emploi usuel de _confondre _:
Tu connais deus frères, Pierre et Paul, qui se ressemblent beaucoup. Un jour, tu croises Pierre et tu lui dis "« Bonjour, Paul, comment ça va ? » Puis tu te rends compte de ton erreur et tu lui dis, « Je m'excuse de vous avoir confondus, mais vous vous ressemblez comme deux gouttes d'eau ! » <fin du hors-sujet utile >


----------



## Rustle

pourtant peut vouloir dire "however" ou "although" qui n'est pas le cas avec cependant qui, des deux, n'est que "however"


----------



## vido

Rustle said:


> pourtant peut vouloir dire "however" ou "although" qui n'est pas le cas avec cependant qui, des deux, n'est que "however"



Merci , mais peux-tu donner un example?


----------



## rainbow_swirl

Can anyone tell me whether, in the following sentence, it would be most appropriate to use pourtant or cependant to mean however or does it not matter?

Cependant, en France, la pionnière de l'égalité scientifique, sous le vernis de la législation gouvernementale prolifique - de la modification de la Charte de l’égalité en 2003  à la loi du mars 2006 relative à l'égalité salariale - le «plafond de verre» a-t-il vraiment disparu pour la femme française contemporaine? 

It is my rather bad (or at best very literal!) translation of an article about the "plafond de verre" and is meant to say (in english):

However, in France, the pioneer of scientific equality, under the veneer of prolific governmental legislation - from the modification of the equality charter in 2003 to the law of March 2006 concerning pay equality - has the "glass ceiling" really disappeared for the contemporary French woman?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Archilocus

cependant or pourtant, it does not matter.
_Cependant_, i have something to propose you for "under the veneer" : "sous l'égide d'une législation gouvernementale prolifique" it's formal but really proper french.
http://www.linternaute.com/dictionnaire/fr/definition/egide/


----------



## rainbow_swirl

Thanks so much for your help on this!  I shall change my "vernis" to "égide" then!


----------



## tilt

Strictly speaking, _pourtant_ introduces opposition, whereas _cependant _says a simultaneity. Choosing one of the both would then depend on the preceding sentence.

I've also got a suggestion for you: drop _la _before _pionnière_. It would make this long sentence easier to understand (without _la_, _pionnière_ clearly qualifies _France_, whereas with it, the read wonders if _la pionnière _qualifies _France _or is the subject of the following words, till he reaches the comma after _scientifique_).

Last, I think Archilocus misunderstood the intended meaning of _vernis_. In my opinion, it doesn't say protection (like _égide _does), but something about appearances. I would then keep _vernis _unchanged. That said, like he suggested, _sous le vernis d'une... _is better than _de la...
_


----------



## Archilocus

my mistake 

though "sous le vernis" is supposed to be followed by something about luxury, and i hardly see the link with governement legislation !


----------



## tilt

_Sous le vernis d'un(e)... _or _sous un vernis de_... is an expression which refers to a (figurative) thin coat of something (_le vernis_) hiding the real nature of something else.
An example, found on the net: _La mère abusive de Milagrosa est terrifiante de veulerie camouflée sous un vernis de bienséance._

In fewer words, the French sentence means: _Sous le vernis d'une législation gouvernementale prolifique (en matière de droit de la Femme__), on peut se demander si les choses ont vraiment changé._


----------



## Archilocus

J'apprends même du français ici, décidément


----------



## rainbow_swirl

Merci à tous les deux!


----------



## Gin

egueule said:


> ...et Aznavour, « et cependant, je n'aime que toi ! » ?


Et c'est justement pourquoi je suis ici!
Je suis en train de traduire, à l'aide de BabelFish les paroles de la chanson d'Aznavour ...
Ce n'est pas
*Et cependant je n'aime que toi*
Mais bien
*Et POURTANT, pourtant, je n'aime que toi*
Et pourtant, pourtant, je n'aime que toi.

Cette chanson d'amour veut dire :
Je devrai vivre sans toi ... mais POURTANT je n'aime que toi (je continue à n'aimer que toi, je ne peux vivre sans toi)

Alors qu'en utilisant le mot cependant c'est beaucoup moins *fort* comme sentiment (selon moi):
Je devrai vivre sans toi ... mais cependant je n'aime que toi 

J'ai utilisé yet, however, even, though, although, meanwhile ... et quand je *click* (appuie) sur le bouton "traduire", je n'obtiens jamais, POURTANT.
Est-ce que ce mot existe en anglais?
Merci.

Aznavour : Et Pourtant <-- Si ça vous tente !


----------



## Jellyhead

I have a suggestion as to how to distinguish between the use of cependant and pourtant in English. Using the earlier example of Jacques, cakes and candles...

"Jacques forgot the candles _though/however/but_ he remembered the cake."
This would support the proposed use of cependant, ie. that he did not forget everything.

"Jacques forgot the candles _even though_ he remembered the cake."
This would support the proposed use of pourtant, ie. it conveys the idea of 'how could he have forgotten the candles when he remembered the cake?'.

So pourtant can be translated as 'even though' but cependant means simply 'though'. Would that be right or is it not that simple?!


----------



## laurel and hardy

Salut

j'ai du mal à savoir ce qui serait la bonne usage du adverbe "pourtant" (ou "cependant") dans un sens syntactique. Ce qui est correct des phrases ci-dessous?

*Pourtant commençons par considérer...*

*Commençons pourtant par considérer...*

Où bien est ce qu'il y a une phrase plus idomatique?


----------



## cropje_jnr

Je préfère ta deuxième phrase : « commençons pourtant/tout de même/néanmoins/cependant par ... »

On verra tout de même ce que nos amis francophones, ayant le plus d'autorité en la matière, en pensent.


----------



## Bannister

La seconde phrase est en effet plus naturelle. Commencer par "pourtant" n'est, néanmoins, pas impossible, si cela est en relation avec un proposition précédente et qu'il faille dans la seconde insister sur son  caractère relatif.

Exemple ( absurde, mais les choses ne les sont-elles pas souvent à première vue?): _Les vaches ne mangent pas de viande. *Commençons, pourtant*, par considérer, si nous voulons rendre toute la mesure de la situation que, ce matin, une génisse paissant dans mon pré, semble avoir avalé une poule._


----------



## miss_angel

bonjour,

je veux vous demander une question sur cependant et pourtant

je les ai cherchés dans mon dictionnaire et pour cependant il me dit 'therefore' pas however but cependant il me dit soit 'therefore' soit 'however' Je me suis confondue
comment je peux les separer?


----------

